
Dividing a bit in two for performance - signa11
http://indexoutofrange.com/Divide-and-conquer-bits-for-performance/
======
ggggtez
Author doesn't consider chunking from the other end. Split by fourths instead,
starting at the root. If number are generated uniformly at random, checking
the whole first half is probably always true.

